# ghostscript und/oder font-Problem

## michael_w

Hi,

seit heute will mein Drucker nicht mehr drucken und meint:

```

"/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstopxl failed"
```

okay, nachdem ich debug Level eingeschalten habe sieht das dann so aus:

```

D [18/Jun/2010:10:45:42 +0200] PID 16152 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops) exite

d with no errors.

D [18/Jun/2010:10:45:42 +0200] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [18/Jun/2010:10:45:42 +0200] Discarding unused job-progress event...

D [18/Jun/2010:10:45:42 +0200] [Job 1009] Running /usr/bin/gs -dQUIET -dPARANOID

SAFER -dNOPAUSE -dBATCH -sDEVICE=pxlcolor -sstdout=%stderr -r600 -dDEVICEWIDTHPO

INTS=595 -dDEVICEHEIGHTPOINTS=842 -dMediaPosition=0 -dBitsPerPixel=24 -dDuplex=f

alse -sOUTPUTFILE=%stdout -c <</.HWMargins[12 12 12 12] /Margins[0 0]>>setpagede

vice -f /var/spool/cups/tmp/pstopxl.6HuHLj

D [18/Jun/2010:10:45:42 +0200] [Job 1009] Error: /invalidfont in /findfont

D [18/Jun/2010:10:45:42 +0200] [Job 1009] Operand stack:

D [18/Jun/2010:10:45:42 +0200] [Job 1009] Helvetica-iso1252   --nostringval--   

Helvetica   Helvetica

D [18/Jun/2010:10:45:42 +0200] [Job 1009] Execution stack:

D [18/Jun/2010:10:45:42 +0200] [Job 1009] %interp_exit   .runexec2   --nostringv

al--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   2   %stopped_push   --nostringval--  

 --nostringval--   --nostringval--   false   1   %stopped_push   1862   1   3   

%oparray_pop   1861   1   3   %oparray_pop   1845   1   3   %oparray_pop   1739 

  1   3   %oparray_pop   --nostringval--   %errorexec_pop   .runexec2   --nostri

ngval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   2   %stopped_push   --nostringval-

-   --nostringval--   1820   4   3   %oparray_pop

D [18/Jun/2010:10:45:42 +0200] [Job 1009] Dictionary stack:

D [18/Jun/2010:10:45:42 +0200] [Job 1009] --dict:1163/1684(ro)(G)--   --dict:0/2

0(G)--   --dict:87/200(L)--

D [18/Jun/2010:10:45:42 +0200] [Job 1009] Current allocation mode is local

D [18/Jun/2010:10:45:42 +0200] [Job 1009] Last OS error: 2

D [18/Jun/2010:10:45:42 +0200] [Job 1009] Current file position is 130897

D [18/Jun/2010:10:45:42 +0200] [Job 1009] GPL Ghostscript 8.71: Unrecoverable er

ror, exit code 1

D [18/Jun/2010:10:45:42 +0200] [Job 1009] Read 185 bytes of print data...

D [18/Jun/2010:10:45:42 +0200] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [18/Jun/2010:10:45:42 +0200] [Job 1009] Wrote 185 bytes of print data...

D [18/Jun/2010:10:45:42 +0200] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [18/Jun/2010:10:45:42 +0200] Discarding unused job-progress event...

E [18/Jun/2010:10:45:42 +0200] PID 16153 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstopxl) stop

ped with status 1!

D [18/Jun/2010:10:45:47 +0200] PID 16154 (/usr/libexec/cups/backend/socket) exit

ed with no errors.

D [18/Jun/2010:10:45:47 +0200] [Job 1009] File 0 is complete.

E [18/Jun/2010:10:45:47 +0200] [Job 1009] Job stopped due to filter errors.
```

Es scheitn ein fontproblem zu sein!? Wie löse ich das?

----------

